# Best underrated cartoons?



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 28, 2010)

Cartoons that are gradually overshadowed by the giant shadows of Spongebob and Family guy.

Home Movies. Love it, so much.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Arnold


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 29, 2010)

Thundercats.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 29, 2010)

Moral Orel. End discussion.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Superjail!

That's the only one I can really think of for right now.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2010)

Recess and KaBlam!

Every day, *****.


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> KaBlam!


 I miss this show so much.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I miss this show so much.


 
Everybody does.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2010)

Shows currently on (or within the last 6 months) Cartoon Network are not underrated :v


And where's Cyberfox? We need Cyberfox.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

MAGIC SCHOOL BUS!

END OF QUESTION


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Superjail!
> 
> That's the only one I can really think of for right now.


Superjail is/was amazing. I really hope it gets picked up for a second season.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 29, 2010)

Dinosaucers, it's so bad it becomes fucking awesome. It truly is one of my favorite cartoons, no other TV show has made me laugh so much before. Here's taste for you.
[yt]Ca5JWmeRRgs[/yt]

Then we have The Adventures of T-Rex. Probably the most underrated cartoon ever, it was about a team of T-Rex superheroes in a city of dinosaurs, and their alter egos were a bunch of comedians. I can't think of any cartoon at the time that was as well-written as this. Nice music, too.
[yt]lA4o6WhJO-A[/yt]

Taz-Mania was pretty underrated too, greatly overlooked by WB's other animated shows in the 90's.
[yt]2PuKM-oZxLk[/yt]


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 29, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Shows currently on (or within the last 6 months) Cartoon Network are not underrated :v
> 
> 
> And where's Cyberfox? We need Cyberfox.


 Are you talking about like Home Movies? Because that show was pushed to a death slot.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 29, 2010)

I want more damn Archer.


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 29, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Superjail is/was amazing. I really hope it gets picked up for a second season.


I heard rumors that they did.  I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 29, 2010)

RipfangDragon said:


> Thundercats.


 This was popular when it was originally out.

Of new shows none I can think of.  Don't watch tv a lot much anymore.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 29, 2010)

Underrated cartoon?

Cow and Chicken.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

Yvonne of the Yukon. Here's the intro that pretty much explains the whole thing.

[video=youtube;TG3NxGh2sVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG3NxGh2sVg&feature=PlayList&p=681F56EB9BF44C65&playnext=1&index=32[/video]

But my personal favourite, Albert the Fifth Musketeer. Funky intro (which I know off by heart) and an awesome cartoon all round.

[video=youtube;wHLJDs9jAvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHLJDs9jAvk[/video]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 29, 2010)

Funky Cops
was my favorite cartoon when I was a kid

[yt]uG-nRiNBmAw[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

Probably because I read ALL of the comics as a kid,

Astrix and Oblex


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> This was popular when it was originally out.


As true as that is, it's incredibly underrated now. 


Swat Kats.  I have no idea how popular this show was/is, but I love it no less.  None of my friends like it when growing up, so it was underrated to me!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 29, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Probably because I read ALL of the comics as a kid,
> 
> Astrix and Oblex


 You'd think that such a big fan of the series would be able to spell their names right.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You'd think that such a big fan of the series would be able to spell their names right.


 
Oh don't hate it's been ages since I've read the comic, played the game or watched the cartoon.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

*Just realises he spelt "Yvon" completely wrong*


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 29, 2010)

Sitting Ducks, I think cartoon network showed, 5 episodes. Maybe


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

Megas XLR and Superjail are horrendously underrated imo.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *Megas XLR* and Superjail are horrendously underrated imo.


 

I miss that show ;_;


----------



## Smelge (Jul 29, 2010)

Venture brothers.

You have to love a cartoon that rips the piss out fo all those adventure and mystery cartoons from the 80's and 90's. Their junkie Johnny Quest makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2010)

So I guess "popular cartoon on a popular tv channel" equals underrated now? Awesome 8D

Mythbusters is underrated too :O


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't hear people talk a lot about Rocko's Modern Life anymore. That show was fucking trippy and downright amazing.


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

Johnny Bravo


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

This thread is supposed to be about underrated toons, not toons you wish were back on :/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Johnny Bravo


 That wasn't underrated, everyone who watched cartoon network in the 90's knew and loved Johnny Bravo. We might as well have someone say Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was underrated while we're at it.


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That wasn't underrated, everyone who watched cartoon network in the 90's knew and loved Johnny Bravo. We might as well have someone say Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was underrated while we're at it.


 
Everybody I've talked to hated it. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Everybody I've talked to hated it. :V


 That's odd, I've never met anyone who hated Johnny Bravo.


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's odd, I've never met anyone who hated Johnny Bravo.


 
I've actually only met a few people who liked it somewhat...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I've actually only met a few people who liked it somewhat...


 All I can say is if they're fans of Ninja Turtles or animu, their hate is unjustified.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> This thread is supposed to be about underrated toons, not toons you wish were back on :/


 
If they weren't underrated they'd still be on.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Dave the barbarian


----------



## Larry (Jul 29, 2010)

RipfangDragon said:


> I heard rumors that they did.  I'm not 100% sure though.


 
AS made a bump about it. They said they're "Workinonit." 
I'll try to find the bump.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 29, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So I guess "popular cartoon on a popular tv channel" equals underrated now? Awesome 8D
> 
> Mythbusters is underrated too :O


 
Dunno. It's not on terrestrial tv and I don't know anyone who watches it, so to me it's underrated. Depends where you are and what access you have to channels.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> I want more damn Archer.


 

Doug
Whatever Happened To Robot Jones? was funky and weird
Pepper Ann
The Brak Show?? I dunno


----------



## Ames (Jul 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Pepper Ann


 
Ah, totally forgot about this.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

I miss mission hill. Googergeiger!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I miss mission hill. Googergeiger!


 
That show was pretty bad. Better than the likes of Tim&Eric and such, but still, that's not much of an accomplishment.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That show was pretty bad. Better than the likes of Tim&Eric and such, but still, that's not much of an accomplishment.



I agree that Tim and Eric is a terrible show but why is Mission Hill bad?


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 29, 2010)

larry669 said:


> AS made a bump about it. They said they're "Workinonit."
> I'll try to find the bump.


Ahhh, then that's probably what I heard.  Either way, I hope the "workinonit" turns into "haigaizitzdun!"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

tom goes to the mayor makes me giggle like nothing else 

and so does xavier: renegade angel but i hesitate to call those cartoons


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> tom goes to the mayor makes me giggle like nothing else
> 
> and so does xavier: renegade angel but i hesitate to call those cartoons



Renegade is pretty much a show that just drifts into nowhere then you just think "what the fuck?"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

xavier: renegade angel is mind-expanding 

"someday...we're gonna squat the GLOBE"


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone remember Sheep in the Big City?
Watched that religiously in its day.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Anyone remember Sheep in the Big City?
> Watched that religiously in its day.



Want to buy money?


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 29, 2010)

I loved watching  Cybersix, The Big Guy and Rusty, and Histeria.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 29, 2010)

One of the few animes I like, Bo-bo-bo-bo-bo bo bobo seems pretty underrated to me.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> One of the few animes I like, Bo-bo-bo-bo-bo bo bobo seems pretty underrated to me.



God, If one anime I miss watching on TV, this one is sure on my list.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> God, If one anime I miss watching on TV, this one is sure on my list.


 Yeah, I really don't like Animes and their overdone plots, but Bo-bo-bo is such a shameless parody that I laugh myself into a stupor at how insane it is.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2010)

What ever happened to Swat Kats?

Also, Zoids.


----------



## selskie (Jul 31, 2010)

Yesyesyes, I love threads like this.

Histeria! I was a real history dork when this show was out so I loved it. It had a lot of dorky songs in the Animaniacs mold. Unfortunately it came out between Pinky and the Brain and the WB cartoon cancellations at the end of the 90's:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEmndCtw41M&feature=related

The Twisted Tales of Felix the Cat is pretty great for a 90's cartoon. the best episodes had all kinds of weirdness all over them. For talkie Felix cartoons they're a lot more interesting than the dull-a-thon cartoons made in the 30's and 50's, they sort of feel like an Fleischer cartoon mixed with something early Spumco would put out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1UZsLmqyxs&feature=related

Get a Job by Brad Caslor. Nice little one-off cartoon made more impressive by the fact the whole thing was mostly animated by one guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8AAOurTMxM&feature=related


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 31, 2010)

Dink the Little Dinosaur was my favorite show as a kid. I loved anything with dinosaurs, really. Land Before Time, Jim Henson's Dinosaurs, Denver the Last Dinosaur... I'm surprised I never saw Dinosaucers. I probably would have loved that. I'm not sure if this was very popular at the time, but there was a Sonic the Hedgehog cartoon where Sonic was voiced by Jaleel White (Steve Urkel). I always thought it had a lot of cool concepts.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 31, 2010)

Megas XLR. 

'Nuff said. That show was hilarious and it makes Titan Maximum look banal and moronic.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 31, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Megas XLR.
> 
> 'Nuff said. That show was hilarious and it makes Titan Maximum look banal and moronic.



But titan maximum is already moronic. (never liked it)


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 31, 2010)

You have a point.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 31, 2010)

Sam & Max  Freelance police, it was taken off the air because the jokes were "Too far over the heads of the audience"


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 31, 2010)

Adaquin said:


> Sam & Max  Freelance police, it was taken off the air because the jokes were "Too far over the heads of the audience"


Wow, they do really think we are all stupid.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Moral Orel. End discussion.


 
i love moral orel

what a fucked show man


"Hey, we're a parody of Davey & Goliath sort of"

"Hey, now we're a dissection of suburban dissatisfaction & failed relationships"


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it might be a bit old for some of the people on this forum, 

BUT! Does anyone remember Kimba?


----------



## Obito Uchiha (Aug 1, 2010)

I miss all those show you guys mentioned but what about Inspector Gadget, Eureeka's Castle, David the gnome and Blinky Bill. =)

PS: Fenrari I remember Kimba! <3


----------



## Zenia (Aug 1, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> I loved watching  Cybersix...


I was just wondering if anyone had mentioned this one. I LOVE IT! So sad that there are only 13 episodes... and the comic isn't translated into English. T____T Apparently there was a scanlation at one time, but the only place I found that had it... doesn't anymore.

[yt]Z22seoMxgpI[/yt]


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 1, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i love moral orel
> 
> what a fucked show man
> 
> ...


That was the darkest show on television. I first saw it when I was young, disturbed the hell outta me.


----------



## MaDaZi (Aug 1, 2010)

Courage the Cowardly Dog. That was one of the best.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

MaDaZi said:


> Courage the Cowardly Dog. That was one of the best.


 
I don't know why, but I found it quite disturbing at times.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 1, 2010)

MaDaZi said:


> Courage the Cowardly Dog. That was one of the best.



That isn't underrated.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 2, 2010)

Adaquin said:


> Sam & Max  Freelance police, it was taken off the air because the jokes were "Too far over the heads of the audience"


 
I remember trying to watch it, but school was working me so hard at that point in time that I was completely wiped out by the end of the week, so I was usually asleep when it came on.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Kick Buttowski anyone?


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 2, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> Kick Buttowski anyone?


 
Meh. I like Jimmy Two Shoes. It's original concept art was disturbing for what was supposed to be a kids' show.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 2, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Meh. I like Jimmy Two Shoes. It's original concept art was disturbing for what was supposed to be a kids' show.


 That's an awesome show, I just respect Kick's animation, rare to see that kind of fluidity


----------

